# pressure on the bladder?



## Marie1972

I've been having a on/off issues with this. I don't think its a UTI, but I feel a constant urge to pee and sometimes I go a lot. There's no burning though. Can IBS cause a pressure on the bladder or make u feel like u have to go? This gets really annoying and uncomfortable. I don't have it all the time, but I am noticing it after a diarrhea attack today..ugh. I hate this stuff. Please let me know if someone else has experienced this. After my recent bout of pain I was checked at the ER and had a pelvic, and inter and external ultrasound, bloodwork, ect and they said nothing was wrong. I have a clear PAP test that is recent so it does NOT seem to be gynecological in nature. Help!


----------



## SpAsMaN*

The colon inner pressure will affect the bladder as it is a confine area in the pelvis...


----------



## rockingirl

It could be interstitial cystitis. I was misdiagnosed with having that once, but it turned out my troubles were gynological. Google it and see if it sounds familiar to you. It can be related to IBS I believe.However, after I have an IBS attack, I tend to have a lot of cramping and a weird feeling of pressure in my abdomen which affects my bladder too. If you notice it after D then perhaps its just abdominal discomfort related to that.


----------

